# Car registration?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've finally got my classic Jeep registered in Portugal but have to say the agent I used has been a bit of a disappointment and I doubt I'd use him again. 

He's done the registration but not without a great deal of chasing from my end and he didn't even know I might be able to get the car registered as being of historical importance and therefore he has cost me at least the E773 road tax for this year.

He's also mistakenly registered the car to my old address at the rental cottage I was using and not to my new permanent address and he's now no longer even answering my emails, texts or phone calls. 

So, can anyone tell me where I have to go and what I have to do to get the address on the car registration document changed from my old temporary address to my new permanent address please?

On the upside, despite my many emails, texts and phone calls asking him for his bank details so I can pay him, he's still failed to supply me with the details and of course until he does that, I can't pay him.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Go to Financas.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

silvers said:


> Go to Financas.


It's not Finances, cars do end up registered to your tax number but change of address or registrations are done at Conservatoria, normally in the same building as your regional courthouse. 

I'd personally go and see your agent as you'll more than likely be charged again to register new address and he should really do it for you gratis, plus he might be able to do it online something you can't.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------

